# The fucked up manga panel thread



## martryn (Jul 25, 2009)

ITT: Post a single panel from a manga that is so fucked up or so confusing that it won't make any sense without context.  

Example:


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2009)

WinThread

Here's my collection of WIN CREEPY Uzumaki pictures. Great Manga.


*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki_ 

















Creepy!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

^ WTF I DONT EVEN    /thread


----------



## kumabear (Jul 25, 2009)

Blade of the Immortal has two really good ones.

One involves a sadist hacking two men and a women to pieces in front of a teenage girl. (I'm usually one of those GUAHAHA GORE MAKES ME LAUGH fellows but this scene made me step back)

And another involving a woman being tortured and raped by a gang of men.

I know it doesn't sound that bad in writing but when you read it especially the torture scene...it'll shake you to your core.

Anyone that's read Blade of the Immortal knows exactly what two scenes i'm talking about. hehee.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 25, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Blade of the Immortal has two really good ones.
> 
> One involves a sadist hacking two men and a women to pieces in front of a teenage girl. (I'm usually one of those GUAHAHA GORE MAKES ME LAUGH fellows but this scene made me step back)
> 
> ...


And yet it's nothing compared to the YOU'RE ALL OTTERS scene.

Rescue Manji arc makes Alita, Berserk, Gantz and Battle Royale seems like a light hearted comedy.

Oh, the very first enemy was also quite disturbing.

And if only I could post some images from Samura's artbook, then Blade of the Immortal itself would seem like a light heart comedy. The art work is fantastic though.

A friend of mine resumed it pretty well in one sentence:


			
				Gain said:
			
		

> Yeah, that artbook was beautifully horrific


----------



## kumabear (Jul 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> And yet it's nothing compared to the YOU'RE ALL OTTERS scene.
> 
> Rescue Manji arc makes Alita, Berserk, Gantz and Battle Royale seems like a light hearted comedy.
> 
> ...



To be honest the otter scene and the experiment with the ironcage thing around his face didn't faze me at all. The torture scene made me shiver though...I don't know why.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> And yet it's nothing compared to the YOU'RE ALL OTTERS scene.
> 
> Rescue Manji arc makes Alita, Berserk, Gantz and Battle Royale seems like a light hearted comedy.
> 
> ...



Can anyone up that artbook for me? I've got some pics from it and want the full set.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 25, 2009)

kumabear said:


> To be honest the otter scene and the experiment with the ironcage thing around his face didn't faze me at all. The torture scene made me shiver though...I don't know why.


Where do ya'll read these mangas?


kumabear said:


> Blade of the Immortal has two really good ones.
> 
> One involves a sadist hacking two men and a women to pieces in front of a teenage girl. (I'm usually one of those GUAHAHA GORE MAKES ME LAUGH fellows but this scene made me step back)
> 
> ...


You can't post any pick?


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

Artbook sent.

"Enjoy".


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Artbook sent.
> 
> "Enjoy".



What the fuck is this shit.

What the fuck.

I mean jesus fucking christ what the fuck.

I can't finish this shit.


What the fuck.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I need to see this Artbook whatever too.  Only fair.  It is my thread.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

Just deleted it off my external.

What kinda person draws things like that? I thought I was a freak after some of the stuff I thought about at times...but christ. 

Talk about the shrimp meeting the whale. It's like losing your freaky shit virginity to the internet again.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

> Just deleted it off my external.
> 
> What kinda person draws things like that? I thought I was a freak after some of the stuff I thought about at times...but christ.
> 
> Talk about the shrimp meeting the whale. It's like losing your freaky shit virginity to the internet again.



I don't know.  I've seen some pretty fucked up shit.  I'm internet proficient.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 26, 2009)

I want this Artbook too


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

kumabear said:


> What the fuck is this shit.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> ...





martryn said:


> Ok, I need to see this Artbook whatever too.  Only fair.  It is my thread.





kumabear said:


> Just deleted it off my external.
> 
> What kinda person draws things like that? I thought I was a freak after some of the stuff I thought about at times...but christ.
> 
> Talk about the shrimp meeting the whale. It's like losing your freaky shit virginity to the internet again.





martryn said:


> I don't know.  I've seen some pretty fucked up shit.  I'm internet proficient.





Life n Discovery said:


> I want this Artbook too


Now, I'll say this only one more time.

That art has some really fucked up images. Torture, murder, rape.. All beyond imagination. It's pretty heavy and like I said, it makes the goriest stuff in Berserk or Battle Royale looking like stuff from a comedy in comparison. It's definitely not for everyone.

BUT!

The art is completely fucking gorgeous. Albeit terrifying, it's completely beautiful. It has been over a week since I read that artbook and I'm still in awe.

I'll pm that book to everyone that want it. But be warned that it's filled with heavy contend.

By the way, my sig and ava are from the book. Obviously my ava is one of the few pictures I can use here. But you can look at the art and how good it was drawn. The other pictures there are even better, especially because some of them capture the feeling of despair from the characters and make them too fucking real. 

Oh well, enough of me blabbering. I'll send it right away.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

TB why dont i have the book


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

You're too much of a queer for it, gaynome


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Now, I'll say this only one more time.
> 
> That art has some really fucked up images. Torture, murder, rape.. All beyond imagination. It's pretty heavy and like I said, it makes the goriest stuff in Berserk or Battle Royale looking like stuff from a comedy in comparison. It's definitely not for everyone.
> 
> ...



Don't fall for the trick. 

What has been seeing involving a woman, a pipe, 3 bricks, and her butt cannot be unseen. 

I love the art though. It's just something you only come across once in your life. Something you're never gonna forget too, but not in a positive way I suppose.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> You're too much of a queer for it, gaynome


I know dont judge me for it


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

The torture scenes are obviously disgusting. And quite strong.

But if you see it under another perspective... the art becomes instantly beautiful.

It was a negative and a positive experience. It was just too awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

kumabear said:


> The Doctor said:
> 
> 
> > Artbook sent.
> ...





kumabear said:


> Just deleted it off my external.
> 
> What kinda person draws things like that? I thought I was a freak after some of the stuff I thought about at times...but christ.
> 
> Talk about the shrimp meeting the whale. It's like losing your freaky shit virginity to the internet again.



  

Ok so this is what Lord Yu was talking about.

Hmm...should I or shouldn't I...

Actually PM me it. It might destroy all my desires for raping little girls, which IIRC, the majority of the world has a disdain for.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

I was a bit underwhelmed.  A lot of hype about it, and it is a bit heavy, but it's not as bad as some of the things I've seen.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> I was a bit underwhelmed.  A lot of hype about it, and it is a bit heavy, but it's not as bad as some of the things I've seen.



O_O

what have you seen...


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ok so this is what Lord Yu was talking about.
> 
> Hmm...should I or shouldn't I...
> 
> Actually PM me it. It might destroy all my desires for raping little girls, which IIRC, the majority of the world has a disdain for.


It's not that heavy.

I have seen similar pictures.. but with real people...
You have no idea of what you can find in a museum archive...

Oh well, I'll send it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

Well the detail is certainly good that much is for sure


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Doc, I'll rep you when my limit's up.

Now let's see...


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

> I have seen similar pictures.. but with real people...



Yeah.  

They would be a bit worse if there was a story attached to the pics.  Then you could start feeling for the women and their plights.  Otherwise, it's still just art.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> I was a bit underwhelmed.  A lot of hype about it, and it is a bit heavy, but it's not as bad as some of the things I've seen.


If it was something well drawn and you still have it saved, please send to me. I love good artwork, no matter what it portraits.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

> If it was something well drawn and you still have it saved, please send to me. I love good artwork, no matter what it portraits.



Naw, just things I've seen posted on other message boards.

Not to mention War Photography.  That stuff can be graphic as hell.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> Naw, just things I've seen posted on other message boards.


That's a shame 


martryn said:


> Not to mention War Photography.  That stuff can be graphic as hell.


Yeah, those can be pretty nasty.

But torture pictures are just too cruel.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> Naw, just things I've seen posted on other message boards.
> 
> Not to mention War Photography.  That stuff can be graphic as hell.



I've seen War Photography too , and I guess it's more graphic about it but something about it's strangely desensitizing. Torture's just something else.

I don't even want to imagine some of these pictures with real life people though.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok guys you have 9 mins of download time to dissuade me from looking at this shit.

Quite frankly I'm pissing myself here because Yu got quite a reaction from it, and simply put, Yu is one scary mothefucker himself so if something is bad enough to effect him, I'm quite worried for my own mental welfare


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

oh dear god what did i just look at


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ok guys you have 9 mins of download time to dissuade me from looking at this shit.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm pissing myself here because Yu got quite a reaction from it, and simply put, Yu is one scary mothefucker himself so if something is bad enough to effect him, I'm quite worried for my own mental welfare



No matter what anyone tries to do to convince you otherwise you know you're going to at least take a peak now.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ok guys you have 9 mins of download time to dissuade me from looking at this shit.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm pissing myself here because Yu got quite a reaction from it, and simply put, Yu is one scary mothefucker himself so if something is bad enough to effect him, I'm quite worried for my own mental welfare


Haha, I'd like to see his reaction,


Lord Genome said:


> oh dear god what did i just look at


Art. 

But seriously, you guys are overreacting.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

This is like the suspense before the big motherfucking deathtrap of a roller coaster fffffffffffffuuuuucck


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

its good art dont get me wrong

but some of that stuff was just ahhh


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok. This is it.

I've got some CP ready on the side just incase I need to clear my mind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Artbook sent.
> 
> "Enjoy".



Now i?m curious.

Help a brother out?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2009)

I need someone to send or forward the artbook


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Im eating a tuna sandwhich while looking at this shit.

Maybe not my best move.

Good art though


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

i sent links cause im bored


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn gaynome, stealing my reps.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

um...is it wrong that I was aroused by this 

You got anymore rape/bondage stuff like this, cos I am so fucking hard right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2009)

dont be hatin TB

Sasori


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

No I'm actually worried 

I thought that it was quite hawt. Man I wish I was one of those men in the pictures.

The only things I don't like is the actual limbs getting cut off shit. But apart from that it was quite hawt. I liked the dildo trap things the best.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori you are such a weirdo


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't have any more pictures for you Sasori


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2009)

Everyone but Sasori, I am disappoint.


----------



## rodd (Jul 26, 2009)

I found those kinds of things very weird


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

lol Adachi wtf did you read it too?

And nvm Doctor, I'll just start reading the i*c*st doujin posted in the Blender :Zaru


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

This thread has been totally derailed from the original idea...


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> lol Adachi wtf did you read it too?
> 
> And nvm Doctor, I'll just start reading the i*c*st doujin posted in the Blender :Zaru


Nah, just trolling you all.

I got scarred from read some Battle Royale, I don't tink I can take anything more.

On topic: some fucked up manga that I know of (but never read any) are MPD Psycho and that Tokyo Akazukin robinhood loli raping shit


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> This thread has been totally derailed from the original idea...


Yes, it has.

And the artbook is more for the art. Like I have said 91732489174 times.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2009)

Back on topic:

​


----------



## Memos (Jul 26, 2009)

^ Franken Fran is absolutely sick 

Can half of these pics even be posted?

Also, lol at all the artbook talk. Completely took over the thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Wh...what the bloody fuck 

I'm never reading Franken Fran...


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 26, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is it bad I found the third one more dawww than anything? I'd probably think different if I did have context but still.


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a pic that pretty messed up, but not as bad as some of the pics in this thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh man I remember that.

Onizuka is pretty much the only manga character whose life I've been genuinely concerned for, that part was actually kinda scary.

But still, doesn't belong here. Just look at the Franken Fran panels


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

Uzumaki and Gyo take this quite easy


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2009)

Some other random examples:


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

The first and last ones just made laugh


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 26, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Some other random examples:



what is the last one from?
looks fun..


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> what is the last one from?
> looks fun..



you just want lolirape


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Its over i won


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 26, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> you just want lolirape



lies...

..lolirape..

and could someone send me that artbook you were talking about earlier?
..its like that video from the ring... I must check it out;
thx


----------



## Jay. (Jul 26, 2009)

WTF are u guys reading?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 26, 2009)

Creepy shit...

Doctor, can you PM this "Artbook"?


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you think I'd get banned if I posted that pic of that anthropomorphic horse from Berserk about to rape Princess Charlotte?

Princess: "A horse! Let me mount you!"
Horse: "No. Let me mount _you_ "


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't read Berserk past the middle of the fairies/elves/transformed children arc, but...LOL...when did _that_ happen?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Found it.

Berserk:* VOLUME 17, Chapter 03 P49-52*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

49-52?

It seems to only have 18 pages


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah. It's the 49-52nd page of the volume.
Just look around Volume 17 Chapter 3.

If you want more horse porn, PM me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

OH LOL

LOL

"Hell no!"

""

"I'm gonna mount...you!"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 26, 2009)

That's not Charlotte though 

Still,


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> This thread has been totally derailed from the original idea...


Tits are always relevent.



Adachi said:


> Tokyo Akazukin robinhood loli raping shit


Link?

@ Cinos - what's your sig from?


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh helll nooo. Tokyo Red Hood was creepy loli shit man 
@Sharingan Squid: Ah you're right. It was... That girl. Varnese? Can't remember her name. The horny inquisition girl  Love her to bits.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2009)

Waveblade said:
			
		

> Is it bad I found the third one more dawww than anything? I'd probably think different if I did have context but still.


A little follow-up (same girl and her boyfriend):





			
				Kellögem said:
			
		

> what is the last one from?
> looks fun..


I wish I'd knew too, saved that page  long time ago from 4chan.



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> @ Cinos - what's your sig from?


Team Medical Dragon:
leafninja.com

Great seinen.

Some more examples (from *Variante*):



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Imp (Jul 26, 2009)

Can someone send me the artbook from the first few pages?


----------



## p-lou (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> And if only I could post some images from Samura's artbook, then Blade of the Immortal itself would seem like a light heart comedy. The art work is fantastic though.



Stop forcing your fetishes onto other people.

It's rude.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> um...is it wrong that I was aroused by this
> 
> You got anymore rape/bondage stuff like this, cos I am so fucking hard right now.



Guess you just discovered a whole new genre in your porn collection.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

No. More like new things to try out IRL AMARITE


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> You got anymore rape/bondage stuff like this, cos I am so fucking hard right now.



 I've got to make space in my signature for you.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Stop forcing your fetishes onto other people.
> 
> It's rude.


Shut up p-lou.

The artbook is awesome.


  On another note, I sent it to everyone who asked me. I think.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 26, 2009)

pervert           .


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Shut up p-lou.
> 
> The artbook is awesome.
> 
> ...



send it to me too plz
thx


----------



## Memos (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Shut up p-lou.
> 
> The artbook is awesome.
> 
> ...



Spreading filth. tut tut tut!!

Mattaru, I loved those pages.


----------



## mythfate (Jul 26, 2009)

omg Samura artbook?! Send me and I will give you <3


----------



## p-lou (Jul 26, 2009)

that panel in believers where she bites the guy's dick off

it was mostly censored and all but it's still fucked up


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 26, 2009)

From GUNNM (Battle Angel Alita):



I won't post the next page because it's a major spoiler, haha.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 26, 2009)

p-lou said:


> that panel in believers where she bites the guy's dick off
> 
> it was mostly censored and all but it's still fucked up


----------



## Medusa (Jul 26, 2009)

tokyo akazukin


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn, the guy sure loves his S&M, some of them are pretty over the top.

Good thing ´ve been desensitized by the internet, but yeah, it´s not for the sensible person.

Now i really got to get off my ass and read BotI.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 26, 2009)

p-lou said:


> that panel in believers where she bites the guy's dick off
> 
> it was mostly censored and all but it's still fucked up



I remember that. 

The invisible penises made me lol.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 27, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Do you think I'd get banned if I posted that pic of that anthropomorphic horse from Berserk about to rape Princess Charlotte?
> 
> Princess: "A horse! Let me mount you!"
> Horse: "No. Let me mount _you_ "


Oh, how can one forget Rape Horse from Berserk.

@Sasori: You're a sick bastard


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 29, 2009)

Tokyo Akazukin is pretty fucked up. Extremelly fucked up.

Btw, the premisse is quite retarded.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2009)

I love Captain Tsubasa, but LOOK AT THE PERSPECTIVE


----------



## piccun? (Jul 29, 2009)

creepy and fucked up hmm? 



this one is pretty funny. actually reading the story makes it even funnier 



well


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Ennoea, you might want to be careful of the nudity of that pic.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 30, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Ennoea, you might want to be careful of the nudity of that pic.


Too late      .


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 9, 2009)

@Ennoea: *vomit* dude, what the hell is that from?!? Curious since whatever it is looks to be the most effed up sh!t of all time.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _wtf_


----------



## milk (inactive) (Aug 9, 2009)

Can someone send me the Samura artbook everyone was talking about? I'd appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## Memos (Aug 9, 2009)

why did they ban Ennoea and yet leave the post intact?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 9, 2009)

Same deal with the Samura artbook. Details about it got me interested.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 9, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _wtf_


What manga are those from?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Same deal with the Samura artbook. Details about it got me interested.


search Hitodenashi no Koi on google- second link

it was pretty disturbing near the end, like shoving a whole tombstone/wooden board up the girls vagina was WTF?!


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> ITT: Post a single panel from a manga that is so fucked up or so confusing that it won't make any sense without context.
> 
> Example:



LOL!! 
I couldn't stop laughing! That was a nice one! 
Was that original? XD


----------



## martryn (Aug 10, 2009)

> I couldn't stop laughing! That was a nice one!
> Was that original? XD



I'm not sure what you mean.  

I don't think people really understood what I was going for with this thread.  

I wasn't looking for fucked up mangas, or even a fucked up pages from a manga.  I wanted a single panel...

The idea wasn't for mangas that were already creepy to be posted.  That would be a different thread.  I was looking more for normal mangas with panels that, by themselves, and out of context, don't make any fucking sense to people who hadn't read that manga. 

Oh well, thread is sorta popular as it is.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor guy, easily tricked to think that he is a cyborg:

*Spoiler*: __ 












			
				Way-Man said:
			
		

> What manga are those from?


*Katteni Kaizo*. 
Previous work of Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei's mangaka.



			
				Vizard Ichigo said:
			
		

> LOL!!
> I couldn't stop laughing! That was a nice one!
> Was that original? XD


That one from *Saijou no Meii*.
I found some site


----------

